# 4th ANNUAL SPOKANE VINTAGE BICYCLE SWAP & SHOW



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 17, 2013)

June 8th 2013. Spaces are 10x10 for 10.00. Contact me for more details. Jeff @ 509-991-1292 or rustyspoke66@gmail.com


----------



## 41caddy (Feb 17, 2013)

*Swap meet*

Hey Jeff, what has the turn out been the few yrs? How many vendors show up for the swap meet? I've often ventured out of state for car swap meets but not bicycle meets. Well worth the trip?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 18, 2013)

Last year I would consider a bust for weather (rain) but we still had about 24 vendors for the swap and a killer turnout for the bike show. There is also the Flake and Suede Swamp Stomp that had about 40 cars show up even in the nasty cold rain. Last year is the only year we have had bad weather and are looking forward to a great nice weather swap this year. Here are some pics from last year.


----------



## 509clunk (Mar 25, 2013)

Last year wasn't a bust! It was a blast! Looking forward to this year


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 18, 2013)

It's getting closer. If anyone is interested in a ride after the swap, lets talk.


----------



## fatbike (Apr 18, 2013)

Soggy and wet NW event and it still looks fun!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 18, 2013)

It was a great turn out for being so northwestish and rainy. The next day was beautiful and sunny.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 9, 2013)

Less than a month away!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 16, 2013)

June 8th is getting close! Is anyone from the Portland area going to be headed this way?


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 16, 2013)

Really love those trophies...I'd pull out some of my best and get through the rain to earn one!
Chris


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 31, 2013)

A little over a week out, the weather and turnout should be great!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 4, 2013)

This Saturday and the weather is going to be perfect!


----------

